# Drifting and LSD, what do i need???



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

The more i learn about drifting, the more stupid i feel when i used to squeek out the tires on my moms a/t grand am. I just read some articles on L.S.D's and Im still pretty confused. If im gonna put down the cash on one of these, and i can see there pretty expensive. what do i need, 1 way, 2 way or 1.5 way. I want to be able to drift and burn out all around town but will i still be able to use the car as a "daily driver"? wheel lock up during deceleration sounds pretty intense and i still need my car to get me places. thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

Paintball008x said:


> The more i learn about drifting, the more stupid i feel when i used to squeek out the tires on my moms a/t grand am. I just read some articles on L.S.D's and Im still pretty confused. If im gonna put down the cash on one of these, and i can see there pretty expensive. what do i need, 1 way, 2 way or 1.5 way. I want to be able to drift and burn out all around town but will i still be able to use the car as a "daily driver"? wheel lock up during deceleration sounds pretty intense and i still need my car to get me places. thanks in advance for your input!


My friend just installed he's L.S.D's on his 1989 coupe and he says its easier to drift. Just get L.S.D's and it'll be way easier, you can drift like nothing.. and you can still use it as a daily driver.. weekdays he goes to college and weekends we go drifting.. good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

thanks 4 the help, but i still need two know about 1.5 ways, 2 ways, or 1 way.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You be the judge.

1 way- "locks" on acceleration only

1.5 way- "locks" same as 1 way but also slightly under deceleration(reccomended for beginners, less likely to have a snap back with this)

2 way- "locks" under both acceleration and deceleration( reccomended for more advanced drivers who have good throttle control)

but keep in mind that all of nissans LSD's are 2 way. the difference in the OE versions and the performance versions is all set upon the way the diff was made(viscous LSD, clutch type, whatever Quaife calls theirs, and a few others) Most performance diffs are clutch types and make alot of noise. They can range from $750(Nismo) all the way up to $1500(OS Giken, ATS, etc)


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

If i'm not mistaken i believe the clutch type doesn't last as long as the Vicous type.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Terran200sx said:


> If i'm not mistaken i believe the clutch type doesn't last as long as the Vicous type.


and the viscous type doesnt have such a solid feeling, just got with a 1.5 way, and call it a day.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, if you don't want to drop alot go for a nissan VCLSD elsewise get whatever you feel is best for you.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If your worried about noise Id say go with the Nismo 2-way. Its not as aggresive as the other brands and its actually backed by a factory warranty!........that kinda sounded like an advetisement, haha.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

clutch type will last longer than the factory VLSD, under hard conditions. Quaife is a Helical diff, and is best for road race appilacations. a 1.5 way nismo for roughly $700 is most likely your best bet, granted clutch types are loud but you always have to give something up for performance. the 1.5 way will give you the lock you want under acceleration and take the abuse of a weekend drifter, a VLSD will not.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

hey guys im new to the 240 section here. i use to hang out here long ago when i had a B13. but anyways.. i just read this and actually if you want to save you some money and have somehting that can actually help you drift, get a welded differential. now i know it sounds maybe kind of retarded to yall, but trust me, i didnt read this anywhere.. nobody i told me, ive done it. its bada$$! :thumbup: other than your tires chirping a bit when u turn, its not bad at all. full time lock is the way to go. all u need to do is turn and throttle it, and your sideways for as long as you can hold it. my friend had a VLSD off of a J30..  what a joke. you spent more time trying to get that thing to lock that actually drifting. so get it welded by a friend or someone who can do a good job.. and there you go. saved you $750. :hal: 
as for tires.. i go to discount tire and ask for scraps, or get used $15 tires at a cheap tire shop.  everyone who actually drifts in my houston240sx crew has these.. they last for ever if the welding job was done right. and if you havent had any personal experience with these, please dont talk smack about them. my 1st welded was on my 84 celica Gt-S.  now im doing the same with my S13. BTW.. its not TOO annoying.. you can only tell at like gas stations when ur turning and parking lots when your parking. thanx.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Welded diffs are horrible for drifting. Yes, grant it they are easier to maintain, but, like you said, if their not done right they wont last. My friend Chris has been through 2 welded diffs in the past year(over 7 drifting events). he now has a stock VLSD. and he said that the only difference is that the diff feels less predictable. But what do you expect out of stock? IMHO, if your serious about doing drifting events every now and then, buy the Nismo. Is not as noisey as the upper versions, and its better than the stock units. And its the only one w/ a warranty. If you are more dedicated about drifting and try to attend every event you hear about, id suggest getting one of the more pricey versions. ther worth it in the long run.

*nacho_nissan*
if your frind is having difficulty w/ his J30 diff, maybe he should think about putting the 4.08 gear back in it instead of having the 3.80. its too long of a gear, unless the car is under boost. if so, he may want to consider either rebuilding the diff, of upgrading.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

i wouldn't recomend a welded diff if you plan to do any other sort of auto-x or road racing, or truely DD the car. The $700 is more than worth it for a good 1.5 way


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stock VLSD for drifting... :thumbdwn: I mean, it's ok, far from being good. IMO go with the nismo, or Kaaz for that matter. The nismo is suited for daily driving, isn't as loud as most aftermarkets. I'm going with the kaaz, it's going to be a little louder, but I'm not going to worry about it, my turbo will drown out the exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

wow. well as i can see.. $700 for yall seems like no sweat. lol. but honestly, we got our welders here who did mess up a bit in the beginning, but now do them the right way. hmm.. a few friends of mine have gone with their weldeds for months, and drifting sometimes daily, and at every monthly event. see.. some of us are young, have a part time jobs, and will never get $700. and if we would.. wed say "welded and KA-T, or nismo LSD?" i know what i'd pick, because give me a turbo and a welded, and ill put money againt anyone with just a LSD.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

many people will take that challenege and kick your ass, drifting isnt about HP levels its about car control. I am still in college and simply have the VLSD, it sucks, but it works for now, eventually hellical or 1.5 way will be installed, but then again i dont drift.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> many people will take that challenege and kick your ass, drifting isnt about HP levels its about car control. I am still in college and simply have the VLSD, it sucks, but it works for now, eventually hellical or 1.5 way will be installed, but then again i dont drift.


Horsepower helps a lot, but neither car will be worth anything without suspension. 240s are too soft to control during oversteer.

Hypoid differentials do last longer than Viscous LSD's. VLSD is just the cheapest, and will shave time off your launch. They tend to leak, and occasionally smell bad too. 

Pounds to Terran200SX for calling the VCLSD what it really is. :thumbup:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

BoostedSE said:


> many people will take that challenege and kick your ass, drifting isnt about HP levels its about car control. I am still in college and simply have the VLSD, it sucks, but it works for now, eventually hellical or 1.5 way will be installed, but then again i dont drift.


if you dont drift what would you know?  
trust me, if pros have 400hp on their cars.. its for a reason. 150hp really will only push you so far, you need power no matter how skilled you are. soo college boy, If you ever come down to houston and would like to take the challenge just PM. :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ha, as if going to college is a bad thing.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Ha, as if going to college is a bad thing.


lol. it sounded like he was trying to show off that he goes to college, thats why i quoted that.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

College = piss poor, as a rule


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

You know, if i wasn't a car guy, i'd see the title of this thread;


> Drifting and LSD, what do i need???


 and my first reaction would be, 1. An ambulance, and 2. Rehab.


Drugs are bad...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> College = piss poor, as a rule


Correction: fact.

Im a full time tech school student and a full time employee at a dealership, and im ALWAYS broke. Dont think that just b/c were out of high school, that we have sh*t loads of cash to blow on our cars. Your lucky your still in high school, you have your parents to take care of the bills, and to feed you, and still have insurance to go to the doctor or dentist when you need to. Most of us cant even afford anything but Ramen Noodles and a pack of ketchup, half the time. can I get a "amen?"


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> if you dont drift what would you know?
> trust me, if pros have 400hp on their cars.. its for a reason. 150hp really will only push you so far, you need power no matter how skilled you are. soo college boy, If you ever come down to houston and would like to take the challenge just PM. :thumbup:


Pros TECHNICALLY dont need that much hp, they usually go big b/c there sponsors are demonstrating their products. Pro's are pros for a reason. They have the skills to control the cars they pilot. Yes, power is part of the deal, but the biggest and most important tools in drifting, to make a well ablanced car, is a damn good suspension setup, brakes, and a LSD. everything else is second; tires, horsepower, etc

And dont think im picking on you, because im not. Im just pointing out that alot of people have misconceptions about what drifting really is. 

Oh, and btw, I'll take ya up on the challenge when FD comes back to Houston. I'll be there with a couple of the FD drivers from Atlanta.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Paintball008x said:


> The more i learn about drifting, the more stupid i feel when i used to squeek out the tires on my moms a/t grand am. I just read some articles on L.S.D's and Im still pretty confused. If im gonna put down the cash on one of these, and i can see there pretty expensive. what do i need, 1 way, 2 way or 1.5 way. I want to be able to drift and burn out all around town but will i still be able to use the car as a "daily driver"? wheel lock up during deceleration sounds pretty intense and i still need my car to get me places. thanks in advance for your input!



I've got an Infiniti J30 rear end. I think it was 200 shipped.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Pros TECHNICALLY dont need that much hp, they usually go big b/c there sponsors are demonstrating their products. Pro's are pros for a reason. They have the skills to control the cars they pilot. Yes, power is part of the deal, but the biggest and most important tools in drifting, to make a well ablanced car, is a damn good suspension setup, brakes, and a LSD. everything else is second; tires, horsepower, etc
> 
> And dont think im picking on you, because im not. Im just pointing out that alot of people have misconceptions about what drifting really is.
> 
> Oh, and btw, I'll take ya up on the challenge when FD comes back to Houston. I'll be there with a couple of the FD drivers from Atlanta.


wow. well i dont have a KA-T.. and im sure your not all stock except for a LSD.. so i doubt that will happen, but let me know. 
and yes i know pros go big because they CAN.. but i dont think ive ever seen someone with(example) a stock KA doing those insane 100mph drifts.. and hold them. and sometimes when your in the middle of the turn, and you need to speed up to get out of it nicely, you cant cause u only have 145hp.  I mean i know for local little events a KA with bolt ons does fine, but id like to see it hang in those D1 tracks.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Correction: fact.
> 
> Im a full time tech school student and a full time employee at a dealership, and im ALWAYS broke. Dont think that just b/c were out of high school, that we have sh*t loads of cash to blow on our cars. Your lucky your still in high school, you have your parents to take care of the bills, and to feed you, and still have insurance to go to the doctor or dentist when you need to. Most of us cant even afford anything but Ramen Noodles and a pack of ketchup, half the time. can I get a "amen?"


dude i have a part time job.. $6 an hour. all i dont pay for is rent and food, but i pay for everything else. just because im in high school doesnt mean I fully depend on my parents. maybe thats why i cant afford a LSD like some people in here.. thats why i stick with welded diffies


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Correction: fact.
> 
> Im a full time tech school student and a full time employee at a dealership, and im ALWAYS broke. Dont think that just b/c were out of high school, that we have sh*t loads of cash to blow on our cars. Your lucky your still in high school, you have your parents to take care of the bills, and to feed you, and still have insurance to go to the doctor or dentist when you need to. Most of us cant even afford anything but Ramen Noodles and a pack of ketchup, half the time. can I get a "amen?"



Amen. Broke peeps all the way! Now imagine having a baby. Oh yeah, tough stuff.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Correction: fact.
> 
> Im a full time tech school student and a full time employee at a dealership, and im ALWAYS broke. Dont think that just b/c were out of high school, that we have sh*t loads of cash to blow on our cars. Your lucky your still in high school, you have your parents to take care of the bills, and to feed you, and still have insurance to go to the doctor or dentist when you need to. Most of us cant even afford anything but Ramen Noodles and a pack of ketchup, half the time. can I get a "amen?"


UW Madison = $32,000 year


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Yup i'm flaunting the fact that i'm broke and in college. Get with the program, "pros" run high HP because it puts people in the seats and sells parts off the self, thats why drifting is sponsered. Get with it man, pros are around to get paid and sell product.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> dude i have a part time job.. $6 an hour. all i dont pay for is rent and food, but i pay for everything else. just because im in high school doesnt mean I fully depend on my parents. maybe thats why i cant afford a LSD like some people in here.. thats why i stick with welded diffies


Ok, so you make a dollar less than me. And I have a full time job too... :thumbdwn: 100mph drifts on a stock KA....hmmm I think the momentum alone would carry the car through the corner well enough, even wide sweepers. Remember my buddy I mentioned? hes been rockin a stock S14 KA for awhile and he does awsome at events. well except for the blowing diffs thing...

Contrary to what you think, my coupe is damn near stock. Aside from a auto to manual swap, a fidanza flywheel, crappy Eibach sportlines, and a stage 1 clutch, the car is stock. even the open diff. Drifting is all about skill and technique, not HP. if you have the skill, you can drift anything, stock or modified.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Amen. Broke peeps all the way! Now imagine having a baby. Oh yeah, tough stuff.


Came too close too many times, i'll pass. Maybe in the future though. :thumbup: 

and just because--> :hal:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Came too close too many times, i'll pass. Maybe in the future though. :thumbup:


That's fairly gheeto, maybe a 6 on the 1 - 10 ghettometer (pronounced ghett-ometer)


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ok, so you make a dollar less than me. And I have a full time job too... :thumbdwn: 100mph drifts on a stock KA....hmmm I think the momentum alone would carry the car through the corner well enough, even wide sweepers. Remember my buddy I mentioned? hes been rockin a stock S14 KA for awhile and he does awsome at events. well except for the blowing diffs thing...
> 
> Contrary to what you think, my coupe is damn near stock. Aside from a auto to manual swap, a fidanza flywheel, crappy Eibach sportlines, and a stage 1 clutch, the car is stock. even the open diff. Drifting is all about skill and technique, not HP. if you have the skill, you can drift anything, stock or modified.


ok youve said it 1000 times, makes you sound like a pro. lets see some vids of your insane skill please? 
skill + stock = good drifter
skill + hp = badass drifter :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Kid, ive said it 1,000,000+ times to more people than just you. I dont have to prove myself to anyone. I know im not some UBER skilled driver, I'll be the first to admit that. I do what I can with what I can on the budget that I have. Maybe when you get a little older and start getting some large debts of your own, you'll understand what I mean. Yeah, I'd like to ahve a 320whp KA24DET like alot of us on here. Id LIKE to have coilovers. Id LOVE to have a LSD. But im not gonna go and waste my money on something that, to me, is half assing something (welded diff), I'll wait for my tax return to come in and buy both the LSD and coilovers.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Kid, ive said it 1,000,000+ times to more people than just you. I dont have to prove myself to anyone. I know im not some UBER skilled driver, I'll be the first to admit that. I do what I can with what I can on the budget that I have. Maybe when you get a little older and start getting some large debts of your own, you'll understand what I mean. Yeah, I'd like to ahve a 320whp KA24DET like alot of us on here. Id LIKE to have coilovers. Id LOVE to have a LSD. But im not gonna go and waste my money on something that, to me, is half assing something (welded diff), I'll wait for my tax return to come in and buy both the LSD and coilovers.


why waste money on LSD and coilovers? i thought it was all about skill?  
and maybe if I also had tax return or just had a gppd job, I'd be able to get a LSD like ya'll in here. i was just trying to help the poor folks by a cheap how to get started way. seems like everyone in here can just jump into a SR/ KA-t vehicle with suspension and LSD.


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

nacho_nissan said:


> why waste money on LSD and coilovers? i thought it was all about skill?
> and maybe if I also had tax return or just had a gppd job, I'd be able to get a LSD like ya'll in here. i was just trying to help the poor folks by a cheap how to get started way. seems like everyone in here can just jump into a SR/ KA-t vehicle with suspension and LSD.



Ok, what are u 17??? quit bitching about ur skill and post a vid or something, and stop complaining about jobs and shit, thats not y i posted this bump. about ur welded diffs, I think they suck and only kids, who can still drive their moms ford wagon to a party if there car is broke ass in the garage, would sacrafice performance of their car and weld up the diff. anyway, jobs suck, I work 2, and im in collage, ?anyone in the chicago area want a snowboard lesson? so lets get back to the topic, i think the nismo 1.5way LSD sounds like the best choice


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Paintball008x said:


> so lets get back to the topic, i think the nismo 1.5way LSD sounds like the best choice


 I agree. for the price, it's well worth going to the dealer and ordering.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just get a J30 or a 300zx N/A diff. They're easy to find and easy to swap in.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

VLSD sucks ass. Not reliable either.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Paintball008x said:


> Ok, what are u 17??? *quit bitching about ur skill and post a vid or something*, and stop complaining about jobs and shit, thats not y i posted this bump. about ur welded diffs, I think they suck and only kids, who can still drive their moms ford wagon to a party if there car is broke ass in the garage, would sacrafice performance of their car and weld up the diff. anyway, jobs suck, I work 2, and im in collage, ?anyone in the chicago area want a snowboard lesson? so lets get back to the topic, i think the nismo 1.5way LSD sounds like the best choice


lol. what a queer. you just copied and paste what i told that dude to do. maybe you should read the thread. and yes, i agree(for the 20th time), if you have the money for a 2 way go head and get it. but AGAIN.. this is for us poor folks. 
BTW.. i am only 17 and if my diffy breaks i keep a back-up one in the garage and it only takes 1-2 hours to swap them out. seems like you can't even work on a car by reading your little posts. like i say, you gotta do what you gotta do! 
welded diff > open diff.. at least for those of us who are into it. :thumbup:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Just get a J30 or a 300zx N/A diff. They're easy to find and easy to swap in.


wonder why they are soo easy to find?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> wonder why they are soo easy to find?


B/c old people cant drive and get side swiped easily.




Anyone else wanting a beer? :cheers:


----------



## juststockthanks (Dec 15, 2005)

For all who think power is more important then car set up REMEMBER back to the first d1 in the us:ae86 240hp smoked 500hp cars.I dont care how old you are, where you work, where you go to school, or how much money you make,the person that started this thred asked a ? give your opin. and save the "my dady can beat up your dady" talk for 3rd graders.Welded dif ...cheap yes.work yes down fall not done right have fun putting new diff in.Some people can drift really good with a locked diff some can not.Best advise go to a drift day talk to people about there set up or look for posts about 1 ways 1.5 ways and 2ways.Save your money do more research before you spend time and money on a quick fix.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

if any of you have a chance, backorder the december 2005 issue of "drifting" magazine by the editors of import racer - they have an EXCELLENT artical in there about LSD's, as well as a very nice how-to on bushings for the s13.

great mag :thumbup: 

volume 6, number 12, dec 2005
http://www.importracermag.com/drifting/


----------

